

Outrageous Mobile App commercial - amigdalapp

Amigdala is a mobile app that tracks crime data and recently the company has released their first commercial. You can watch it on<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=0XSwr9aubRk<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;amigdala.co
======
orthecreedence
Click to find out why this INCREDIBLE video has app stores _FURIOUS_!

